
Show HN: Privacy and Environmental Disclosures for the Web - sonicrocketman
https://privacylabel.tech
======
sonicrocketman
Hey all! I built this site after seeing Apple's WWDC Keynote this morning.
Apple is announcing new Privacy Disclosures in iOS 14 and I thought it was
such a great idea that I adopted it for the Web.

I added in the environmental impact because it's important to me and I think
more sites should start thinking about it. I myself have recently started
migrating my services over to renewable-powered hosting.

Edit: typos

